# any reviews on HP Pavilion G6-2313Ax?



## bee (Jan 18, 2013)

any reviews on HP Pavilion G6-2313Ax?


----------



## bee (Jan 20, 2013)

mahn! 265 views and not a single reply


----------



## duke123 (Jan 20, 2013)

here are a few reviews(almost 10)


----------



## bee (Jan 23, 2013)

thanks 
but i meant a more specific, hands on review


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 23, 2013)

read any of the 2005AX reviews. build should be exactly same as the 2005AX but processor upgraded.


----------



## shadowguy (May 13, 2013)

Even I was looking for one. Try this HP Pavilion G6 2313 AX Review Part 1 - YouTube


----------

